# Terms



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

Hello again!
Since i'm new here, i still haven't gotten most of the piranha-fury forum lingo down yet. Can you all care to tell me what some terms are?

Post-Whore? ......what in the world is a post-whore?
Post-Slut? .......is that the samething as a post-whore?
noob? ......is that boob, but just misspelled? or is it another name for newbie?

i'll have more questions at a later time, but im just trying to figure out stuff right now, and trying to see why USMCspikey was so addicted to this place....

-james


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BlazedSpecV said:


> Hello again!
> Since i'm new here, i still haven't gotten most of the piranha-fury forum lingo down yet. Can you all care to tell me what some terms are?
> 
> Post-Whore? ......what in the world is a post-whore?
> ...


Welcome to PFury James









post whore/post slut = someone like me who has lots of posts and skullz - even more if they are not much help with fish either (Karen)









noob = new member


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

also check out the differnt buttons from the GUI above underneath the Banner ... like the "glossary"
welcome and have fun :







:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Blazed.... To answer your questions I opened up Websters Dictionary. When I looked up Post Slut this picture was right next to it....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Blazed.... To answer your questions I opened up Websters Dictionary. When I looked up Post Slut this picture was right next to it....


LOL
















So true


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

LOL .... poor Innes


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

but it is damn funny though


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hahahaha....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

So very true!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't even look like that anymore























also if I am such a bad post slut how come I was the only ever member of the month







- oh, wait........

.......thats why


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

from what stalker karen told me and my research of previous forum posts, these were the top 5 post whores, am i correct?:

1. Innes
2. Judazzz
3. USMCspikey
4. xenon
5. bobme

i still dont see how being called a "post-whore" is so insulting

-james


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

BlazedSpecV said:


> from what karen told me and my research of previous forum posts, these were the top 5 post whores, am i correct?:
> 
> 1. Innes
> 2. Judazzz
> ...


 Those were the top 5 at one point. After John left, he was booted down because thePACK, and RhomZilla took over. You can find the current top 5 posters on the Portal Page... its on the right hand side.


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

" _Those were the top 5 at one point. After John left, he was booted down because thePACK, and RhomZilla took over. You can find the current top 5 posters on the Portal Page... its on the right hand side. _" - KumbiaQueens

thank you miss piranha-fury tourguide. if i need any more assistance with piranha-fury history, i'll be sure to look you up!

-james


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BlazedSpecV said:


> " _Those were the top 5 at one point. After John left, he was booted down because thePACK, and RhomZilla took over. You can find the current top 5 posters on the Portal Page... its on the right hand side. _" - KumbiaQueens
> 
> thank you miss piranha-fury tourguide. if i need any more assistance with piranha-fury history, i'll be sure to look you up!
> 
> -james


I think Blazed is secretly a chick. I havnt seen someone with so much PMS towards another member since fishman2 took on Nate! Your patronizing tone when dealing with Kumbia is unecessary, if you have a problem, try voicing it over the phone, it will get you nowhere here.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think Blazed is secretly a chick. I havnt seen someone with so much PMS towards another member since fishman2 took on Nate! Your patronizing tone when dealing with Kumbia is unecessary, if you have a problem, try voicing it over the phone, it will get you nowhere here.

















LMAO!!! Oooh man. Home sick and laughin my ass off! Damnit X... Now my stomach hurts worse...







Nonetheless... You're hilarious!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I also looked up stoner in the dictionary as well:

ston·er ( P ) Pronunciation Key (stnr)








n. One that stones. 
Slang. One who is habitually intoxicated by alcohol or drugs.

Sorry Jonas....its just too easy!


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

"_I think Blazed is secretly a chick. I havnt seen someone with so much PMS towards another member since fishman2 took on Nate!_" - Xenon

my girlfriend says that i get in touch with my feminine side every now and then, and i dont really care if i get called a b**ch or a f***ot, cuz john be jokin on me and callin me names all the time, only cuz i call him names as well.

"_LMAO!!! Oooh man. Home sick and laughin my ass off! Damnit X... Now my stomach hurts worse... Nonetheless... You're hilarious!_" -KumbiaQueens

hm, i see you're *suckin* up as usual!

btw, im just here to read and learn about piranha's, and so that i can pursuade my girl with all this new found information, to get an aquarium of piranha's or exotic fish to place in our new apartment....not to start drama!

- james


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I also looked up stoner in the dictionary as well:
> 
> ston·er ( P ) Pronunciation Key (stnr)
> 
> ...


 Well, it's a dirty job, but someone's gotta do it


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BlazedSpecV said:


> hm, i see you're *suckin* up as usual!
> 
> .....apartment....not to start drama!
> 
> - james


 No drama......its funny you completely contradict yourself in the same post! Damn, Im happy you wanna learn about P's man but....if you dont want drama, dont post drama.....its simple.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> BlazedSpecV said:
> 
> 
> > hm, i see you're *suckin* up as usual!
> ...










. FOR REAL BLAZE ON ANOTHER POST YOU TALKED ABOUT AN EX BOYFRIEND..ARE YOU A CHICK...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

I havnt seen someone with so much PMS towards another member since fishman2 took on Nate!

AHHH..THE GOOD OL DAYS....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> AHHH..THE GOOD OL DAYS....


I dont get it...







I dont want to either...

Anyway. Here are the rules of the board: Rules of P-Fury


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

:nod: thats what i meant


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > BlazedSpecV said:
> ...


Damn....a girlfriend and an Ex boyfriend









Whats that make you? cough*Bi-sexual*cough


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> post whore/post slut = someone like me who has lots of posts and skullz - even more if they are not much help with fish either (Karen)


 Hey hey hey...you see those 10 posts I made in the P.Discussion...yeah I earned my star...







I dont just post in the Lounge...and say nothing about fish, like some members...







So...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BlazedSpecV said:


> from what stalker karen told me and my research of previous forum posts, these were the top 5 post whores, am i correct?:
> 
> 1. Innes
> 2. Judazzz
> ...


 lol - stalker Karen (is that you Ms_Nattereri?)

and I was the official post whore, but now I am member of the month and Xenon self named himself as the new official PFury post whore (as he was being egotistical that day)
But it is really up to you to decide for yourself as everybodys definition of a post whore is slightly differant - for me it is one who spams the site & double or triple posts just to gain more skullz and not the majority members who post to chat of help or ask advice

Oh, and we welcome all here - even if you are bi









BlazedSpecV = Blaze?


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

Lets get this straight:

" _ . FOR REAL BLAZE ON ANOTHER POST YOU TALKED ABOUT AN EX BOYFRIEND..ARE YOU A CHICK..._ " - thePACK

when did i post about an ex-boyfriend? from my recollection, that was that Kumbia who posted about yelling to her "ex-boyfriend homeboy"

"_Damn....a girlfriend and an Ex boyfriend 
Whats that make you? cough*Hermaphradite*cough_ " - Piranha13

i never had an ex-boyfriend, i've only had ex-girlfriends and a current girlfriend. having a girlfriend and an ex-boyfriend is called bi-sexual, not Asexual [hermaphrodite], you child!

"_Oh, and we welcome all here - even if you are bi_" - Innes

thank you innes, but i'd like to say that im not bi, but you can call me bi if you want, i dont give a damn!

"_ lol - stalker Karen (is that you Ms_Nattereri?)_ " - Innes

thats what i call karen, because i have this theory that she stalks john [spikey] whenever possible

" _BlazedSpecV = Blaze?_"

it was suppose to be blaze like my other member name, but i forgot the password and which email i sent it to, so i had to add a "d" to the end of blaze

-james


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well anyways dude welcome to the site, hope you have fun learning about these great creatures.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

wtf?? Asexual means that you reproduce without sexual intercourse. Shheesh, you child.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I am sooo out of this one..


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Biology 101: Asexual is to produce without sexual intercourse. Starfish I think are Asexual. A hermaphradite is a human with both the male and female reproductive system. However, the female side is usually most dominant. They are NOT the same thing, two completely different beings...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Well i dont wanna start anything so Im just gonna drop it.

Welcome to the site Blaze!!!!


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

" _Asexual is to produce without sexual intercourse. Starfish I think are Asexual. A hermaphradite is a human with both the male and female reproductive system. However, the female side is usually most dominant. They are NOT the same thing, two completely different beings... _" - KumbiaQueens

" _ wtf?? Asexual means that you reproduce without sexual intercourse. Shheesh, you child. _" - Piranha13

a hermaphrodite IS an asexual creature! it doesn't have sex, it has the ability to create life by its own self! thus making them the same thing, just two different beings!....come on, this is part of that 8th grade science and freshmen biology! surely you two already passed these courses, right?

and thank you Piranha13 for your warm hospitality!

-james


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

> it doesn't have sex, it has the ability to create life by its own self!


Really? From what I know, most hermaphroditic creatures still needs to mate with another member of the same species.



> come on, this is part of that 8th grade science and biology! surely you two already passes this, right?


...and I am sure you passed 8th grade English, right?

BTW, welcome to Piranha-Fury!! :smile:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey, I passed my science classes... did you??







I know what I'm talking about... do some reasearch... Whatever, I'm dropping it...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BlazedSpecV said:


> " _Asexual is to produce without sexual intercourse. Starfish I think are Asexual. A hermaphradite is a human with both the male and female reproductive system. However, the female side is usually most dominant. They are NOT the same thing, two completely different beings... _" - KumbiaQueens
> 
> " _ wtf?? Asexual means that you reproduce without sexual intercourse. Shheesh, you child. _" - Piranha13
> 
> ...


 a hermaphradite cannot reproduce on its own, often they cant reproduce at all.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Welcome to P-fury Blazed.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Uh....yeah....


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

BlazedSpecV said:


> come on, this is part of that 8th grade science and freshmen biology! surely you two already passed these courses, right?


 actually i am in 8th grade now.....hehe









anyway i learned about it last year


----------

